# "Free-Range Chickens"??



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, where's Al Past?

First of all, I wanted to congratulate Al on _Distant Cousin_ being up there in the Kindle Store ratings (at least for the moment!):

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Contemporary
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense











Go, Al! 

But - and MOST IMPORTANTLY - I wanted to highlight the current results of the "What Do Customers Ultimately Buy After Viewing This Item?" section for _Distant Cousin_, where I cracked up:

48% buy the item featured on this page:
Distant Cousin

18% buy
Secret Vampire

*15% buy
Free-Range Chickens *

I'm not sure what this says about us as readers...cluck, cluck! LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> 15% buy
> Free-Range Chickens
> 
> I'm not sure what this says about us as readers...cluck, cluck! LOL! Grin


It says...the book is free and people are downloading like mad.

Congratulations to Al!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*LOL...click on Distant Cousin and you get Free-Range Chickens 

Good going Al !!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It could be an Amazon bundle!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It says...the book is free and people are downloading like mad.
> 
> Congratulations to Al!
> 
> L


OMG! I hadn't noticed that - discounted to $0!

So, on the one end of the spectrum we have the BBQ book at over $8K, then we have the chickens at $0. So what do we get if we put them together?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> OMG! I hadn't noticed that - discounted to $0!
> 
> So, on the one end of the spectrum we have the BBQ book at over $8K, then we have the chickens at $0. So what do we get if we put them together?


*Dinner?*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Dinner?*


Hahahaha, yes!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Dinner?*


Yummy!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Dinner?*


Whose house?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tc said:


> Whose house?


I'm not cooking!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I'm not cooking!!!


*I'll* do the cooking...


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

You all can come on over here, we'll have dark chocolate kisses to go with the BBQ chicken! 

Oh, I see Husband dearest posted while I did. GMTA! 

(BTW, he's a great cook!)


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

OK, OK, y'all go ahead and laugh. I don't mind a bit. I was going to offer to do the cooking, but if KreelanWarrior is going to, then I'll bring the beer and limeade.

All I need is an an address and a time...and a plane ticket.

Par-tee, par-tee, par-tee!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > *Romance > Contemporary*
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > *Romance > Romantic Suspense*


Al, I hope you'll understand why, despite my being an SF junkie, I probably won't be reading your book. This pretty much confirms what I suspected from reading the Editorial Review.

Can we still be friends?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, free is free. Can't knock that.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Al, I hope you'll understand why, despite my being an SF junkie, I probably won't be reading your book. This pretty much confirms what I suspected from reading the Editorial Review.
> 
> Can we still be friends?


Ahhh, Jim! Those "romance" stats just mean that they like a good sci-fi story, too!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> OK, OK, y'all go ahead and laugh. I don't mind a bit. I was going to offer to do the cooking, but if KreelanWarrior is going to, then I'll bring the beer and limeade.
> 
> All I need is an an address and a time...and a plane ticket.
> 
> Par-tee, par-tee, par-tee!


Al -

You're on!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Al, I hope you'll understand why, despite my being an SF junkie, I probably won't be reading your book. This pretty much confirms what I suspected from reading the Editorial Review.
> 
> Can we still be friends?


Of course we can. No book is for everybody. Distant Cousin is definitely not hard sci-fi, set in a galaxy far, far away, full of warp drives and worm holes, space wars and slimy aliens. Only when pushed would I admit it was even sci-fi "lite." My own daughter #2, a professor of literature, said it was a "West Texas Chicano action story." One reviewer (who liked the romance angle) said she thought people said it was sci-fi mostly because of the cover. I wonder how Linda Cannon-Mott would classify it. Linda??

By the way, where did you get the quote you cited? Is that for real?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Of course we can. No book is for everybody. Distant Cousin is definitely not hard sci-fi, set in a galaxy far, far away, full of warp drives and worm holes, space wars and slimy aliens. Only when pushed would I admit it was even sci-fi "lite." My own daughter #2, a professor of literature, said it was a "West Texas Chicano action story." One reviewer (who liked the romance angle) said she thought people said it was sci-fi mostly because of the cover. I wonder how Linda Cannon-Mott would classify it. Linda??
> 
> By the way, where did you get the quote you cited? Is that for real?


Al, I have never read *hard* sci fi but I would definitely classify it as sci fi read. Without giving too much away, I enjoyed the action, romance and most of all the connection I have with Ana Darcy and Matt Mendez. As I told you I genuinely care about them and feel as I know them. I felt the excitement, puzzlement, joy, fear , etc. that Ana Darcy experienced as she learned and experienced more of earth. Could taste the food too!

I have the complete triology, I'm hooked. 

5 star read for me!
Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

See the first post in the thread.  KW  dug up those stats somewhere.  I haven't a clue where he got them.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahhh, Linda....

Sorry, Bacardi Jim. Been nice knowin' ya....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Sorry, Bacardi Jim. Been nice knowin' ya....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> See the first post in the thread. KW dug up those stats somewhere. I haven't a clue where he got them.


Just pop over to the catalog page for Distant Cousin:











In the product details section you can see the rankings. Currently, it's as follows:

Amazon.com Sales Rank: #1,372 in Kindle Store 
Popular in these categories: 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Romance > Contemporary

Not bad, Al!! The downside is that the rankings can change really fast, but what the heck - them's great stats! 

And hey, there's this other book I've seen floating around:











Unfortunately, I regret to say that _Free-Range Chickens_ is *not* a popular "customers ultimately buy" item for this one (I suspect because the chickens are very much afraid of being eaten):

35% buy the item featured on this page:
In Her Name 
$5.59

20% buy
Moonlight 
$0.99

18% buy
Outlander 
$3.99

By _ill_ogical extension, if you enjoyed _Moonlight_ or _Outlander_, you should check out _In Her Name_. HA! 

Jeez, I think I've had too much cold medicine this morning. I'm getting loopier than usual... <sniffle>


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

[Slap to the forehead] Of course! I have no cold medicine for an excuse, but it is early in the morning. Coffee! Must have coffee?


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't wait to read Al's trilogy.  I'm not a huge sci-fi fan, but the recommendations of my KindleBoard friends  have me totally convinced.  I'm really looking forward to our Distant Cousin book club/discussion in March!!  I'm buying Distant Cousin today and know that I will read it immediately and then will re-read it for our book club. And, of course, I need to buy the other two books in the series!!  Bring on the Amazon gift cards for Christmas!!  DH bought me a new laptop so I can be on KindleBoards without having to tie his laptop up.... so I will probably be financing my own books.  I figured it out yesterday... and with all of the free books I've downloaded... my Kindle books average $1.62 each - amazing!!  And, yes, Free Range Chickens was one of my "freebies".  Sounds like it might be good for a few laughs.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> Coffee! Must have coffee?


If that's really a question, the answer must be YES! 



PraiseGod13 said:


> I can't wait to read Al's trilogy. I'm not a huge sci-fi fan, but the recommendations of my KindleBoard friends have me totally convinced. I'm really looking forward to our Distant Cousin book club/discussion in March!! I'm buying Distant Cousin today and know that I will read it immediately and then will re-read it for our book club. And, of course, I need to buy the other two books in the series!! Bring on the Amazon gift cards for Christmas!! DH bought me a new laptop so I can be on KindleBoards without having to tie his laptop up.... so I will probably be financing my own books. I figured it out yesterday... and with all of the free books I've downloaded... my Kindle books average $1.62 each - amazing!! And, yes, Free Range Chickens was one of my "freebies". Sounds like it might be good for a few laughs.


Well, this is a bit of a marketing conundrum, I think, for books like Al's and mine (In Her Name) that have a sci-fi sort of theme, but really aren't traditional sci-fi. If I understand correctly (Al, please feel to correct me!), as I haven't read it yet - saving it for the book club! - Distant Cousin is less sci-fi than it is a love story; In Her Name is the same way, described by some reviewers as more of an epic fantasy romance set in the far future as much as anything else.

My point here is just that books like these (as only a couple of examples) are generally passed over by major publishers precisely because they're not round story pegs that fit neatly into round genre holes; they violate the marketing paradigm, particularly if they aren't in the genre du jour (e.g., vampires right now).

But if you look at the reader feedbacks and the reviews, there's clearly something that appeals to readers, even those who don't normally read sci-fi or fantasy. For the author, the challenge is reaching out to people and saying, "Hey, the cover may be sci-fi-ish, but look a little deeper: you might enjoy it!"


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

> Well, this is a bit of a marketing conundrum, I think, for books like Al's and mine (In Her Name) that have a sci-fi sort of theme, but really aren't traditional sci-fi. If I understand correctly (Al, please feel to correct me!), as I haven't read it yet - saving it for the book club! - Distant Cousin is less sci-fi than it is a love story; In Her Name is the same way, described by some reviewers as more of an epic fantasy romance set in the far future as much as anything else.
> 
> My point here is just that books like these (as only a couple of examples) are generally passed over by major publishers precisely because they're not round story pegs that fit neatly into round genre holes; they violate the marketing paradigm, particularly if they aren't in the genre du jour (e.g., vampires right now).
> 
> But if you look at the reader feedbacks and the reviews, there's clearly something that appeals to readers, even those who don't normally read sci-fi or fantasy. For the author, the challenge is reaching out to people and saying, "Hey, the cover may be sci-fi-ish, but look a little deeper: you might enjoy it!"


Makes perfect sense..... thanks!! I think that is why I rely on the recommendations of people whose opinions I respect like my KindleBoard friends..... I don't like chosing books (or not choosing them) based on the cover or genre only. We have mentioned earlier that Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series is like that too. I had totally avoided reading it because it was in the science fiction section of my local library. I am finally getting over the thought that sci-fi means green Martians and space ships. The only reason Outlander is in sci-fi is because it has time travel.... but it is FAR from the sci-fi books/themes that I grew up with. Thanks so much for the author's perspective!!

_--fixed problem with quotation. Betsy_​


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Makes perfect sense..... thanks!! I think that is why I rely on the recommendations of people whose opinions I respect like my KindleBoard friends..... I don't like chosing books (or not choosing them) based on the cover or genre only. We have mentioned earlier that Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series is like that too. I had totally avoided reading it because it was in the science fiction section of my local library. I am finally getting over the thought that sci-fi means green Martians and space ships. The only reason Outlander is in sci-fi is because it has time travel.... but it is FAR from the sci-fi books/themes that I grew up with. Thanks so much for the author's perspective!!


That's one thing I never understood. I haven't read any of the Outlander series yet (but will in the book club), but from what Jan's said about it, it's hard to believe that it would be put in the sci-fi section! Very bizarre.

As an aside, if you ever have the opportunity to go hear Diana Gabaldon speak - even if you haven't read her books - I highly recommend you take it. Jan and I went to a talk that she gave and it was really good - she's a very interesting person!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> If that's really a question, the answer must be YES!
> 
> Well, this is a bit of a marketing conundrum, I think, for books like Al's and mine (In Her Name) that have a sci-fi sort of theme, but really aren't traditional sci-fi. If I understand correctly (Al, please feel to correct me!), as I haven't read it yet - saving it for the book club! - Distant Cousin is less sci-fi than it is a love story; In Her Name is the same way, described by some reviewers as more of an epic fantasy romance set in the far future as much as anything else.
> 
> ...


That's true. If you think back to the invention of many machines, and the development of theories and theorems, lots of times they were invented, or solved, or figured out, independently at different places around the world. Maybe fiction is like that: people tend to get weary of the same old, same old, and they look for new ideas. That includes writers! I can't be the only one who's tired of movies with elaborate special effects that serve no use except to entertain the early teen demographic.

A good story should be about people. That's why I minimized the gadgetry in Distant Cousin, like KeelanWarrior apparently has in his book. There's no time travel, no slimy aliens, and it all happens right here, today, to humans. All that's added is a certain imagination and some unusual characters. Is there a problem, officer?

Yes, there is, as KW points out: getting the word out. But with this wonderful board and its jolly members, that's less of a problem. Think hard, Random House, or your days are numbered!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> That's true. If you think back to the invention of many machines, and the development of theories and theorems, lots of times they were invented, or solved, or figured out, independently at different places around the world. Maybe fiction is like that: people tend to get weary of the same old, same old, and they look for new ideas. That includes writers! I can't be the only one who's tired of movies with elaborate special effects that serve no use except to entertain the early teen demographic.


Yeah, that's one of my pet peeves with movies: the special effects should complement the story, not the other way around. D'oh!



> A good story should be about people. That's why I minimized the gadgetry in Distant Cousin, like KeelanWarrior apparently has in his book. There's no time travel, no slimy aliens, and it all happens right here, today, to humans. All that's added is a certain imagination and some unusual characters. Is there a problem, officer?


No problem with that, citizen! 



> Yes, there is, as KW points out: getting the word out. But with this wonderful board and its jolly members, that's less of a problem. Think hard, Random House, or your days are numbered!


Aye, on both counts! Thanks for the board (hugs to Harvey - well, okay, only virtually!), and big publishers beware. Any industry that has that sort of business model is going to eventually have to change or crumble. It won't be any time soon, but...


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, where's Al Past?
> 
> First of all, I wanted to congratulate Al on _Distant Cousin_ being up there in the Kindle Store ratings (at least for the moment!):
> 
> ...


At last, no more Free Range Chickens! It has been replaced!

Now featuring (I swear): "The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death!"

Eat your heart out, dude!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok Al - after I get through all my freebies and have to start buying I'll try out your Distant Cousin.  I'm a sucker for you kindle novelists, you are soooooo good and have such good stories.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Anju said:


> ok Al - after I get through all my freebies and have to start buying I'll try out your Distant Cousin. I'm a sucker for you kindle novelists, you are soooooo good and have such good stories.


Aww, I am not deceived. I'll be no more than a brief stop on your way up from the bargain basement....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> At last, no more Free Range Chickens! It has been replaced!
> 
> Now featuring (I swear): "The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death!"
> 
> Eat your heart out, dude!


OMG!! That is an absolute CRACKUP! I'm am sooooooo jealous!!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

And look, there's proof:


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Clearly, I'm on to something. Just what, I shudder to contemplate....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Clearly, I'm on to something. Just what, I shudder to contemplate....


That's because us Kindleboarders buy your book and then if we think about it, pick up one of the freebies at the same time.


----------



## dsalerni (Dec 18, 2008)

Amazon has been "recommending" The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death to me for about a week now, every time I sign on.

So, if anyone actually reads it and enjoys it, let me know!  My way of thinking is: after you've created a title like that, what else do you have to offer?  But I'm willing to be convinced!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Amazon has been "recommending" The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death to me for about a week now, every time I sign on.


I say just grab it while it is still free....  The Amazon reviews have been positive.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> So, if anyone actually reads it and enjoys it, let me know! My way of thinking is: after you've created a title like that, what else do you have to offer? But I'm willing to be convinced!


For a freebie, it wasn't bad. It had me smiling to myself but not laughing. In a vague way it reminded me of Jerry Seinfeld's or Fran Dresher's humor, funny enough I suppose but I don't really connect to it. On the other hand, I did read it all the way through and didn't change books like I have with a couple that I've actually paid for. So I give it about 3 out of 5 - readable but I won't be paying for any of her other books.

Katiekat


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> For a freebie, it wasn't bad. It had me smiling to myself but not laughing. In a vague way it reminded me of Jerry Seinfeld's or Fran Dresher's humor, funny enough I suppose but I don't really connect to it. On the other hand, I did read it all the way through and didn't change books like I have with a couple that I've actually paid for. So I give it about 3 out of 5 - readable but I won't be paying for any of her other books.
> 
> Katiekat


Now, THAT's a good, thumbnail review...unless you're the author, I guess. I mean it's short and nicely characterizes your opinion, so that I can calibrate it to my own preferences. Well done!


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I read Idiot Girl today and it was pretty funny for the most part..  There was one chapter in particular where I literally was laughing so hard I was crying..  

I only got it because it was free.. If I'm being honest.  The title leaves something to be desired.  I read at the end of the book that it is NON-fiction so all this stuff actually happened to the author.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Now, THAT's a good, thumbnail review...unless you're the author, I guess. I mean it's short and nicely characterizes your opinion, so that I can calibrate it to my own preferences. Well done!


Al - I agree! Katiekat - nicely worded. 

And it looks like the free-range chickens are spreading:





Now it's showing up for _In Her Name_! LOL!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks, Al and Mike!  Just goes to show you that you end up using everything you ever learned and retained in school - my junior and senior years we had to write little things like that for at least 2 books a week and a full review each month.  I hated it at the time, but I learned something, I guess.  Now mostly I use that stuff to be silly with - I love to use really exaggerated literary analysis with lots of Freudian crap and mentions of Cartesian Dualism and other high-blown sounding stuff like that.    The fluffier the book, the funnier the analysis can get.

Katiekat


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Thanks, Al and Mike! Just goes to show you that you end up using everything you ever learned and retained in school - my junior and senior years we had to write little things like that for at least 2 books a week and a full review each month. I hated it at the time, but I learned something, I guess. Now mostly I use that stuff to be silly with - I love to use really exaggerated literary analysis with lots of Freudian crap and mentions of Cartesian Dualism and other high-blown sounding stuff like that.  The fluffier the book, the funnier the analysis can get.
> 
> Katiekat


Ha! That's awesome - I think I need to do more of that in my reports at work! LOL!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW Distant Cousin at 5 stars! Better get it while it is in my budget price is probably going to go up.  Well actually my budget for books nowadays is freebies, but for 5 stars it might be worth it.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Free Range Chickens fills  a  gap.  Albeit an odd gap.
Idiot Girl.... I enjoyed it for its "oddness" in book form.  You must be in the mood as you will not "learn" anything.
Distant Cousin.... I am hooked on our authors.  Not my usual subject matter yet... a really good read. Looking forward to More, More, MORE


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> OMG!! That is an absolute CRACKUP! I'm am sooooooo jealous!!!


Valhalla! This morning, buyers who don't go for Distant Cousin go for either Free Range Chickens OR The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum! Quelle joie!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> Valhalla! This morning, buyers who don't go for Distant Cousin go for either Free Range Chickens OR The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum! Quelle joie!


I have all three, but started on Distant Cousin last night, looks like breakfast is going to have to wait - LOL - don't think so, but my treat for cooking (ugh) will be leaving me alone while you watch the ball games while I read.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

No ball games here! We're putting away the choking hazards...grandkids coming later today!

Read on, sista!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Okay, where's Al Past?
> 
> First of all, I wanted to congratulate Al on _Distant Cousin_ being up there in the Kindle Store ratings (at least for the moment!):
> 
> ...


OK, OK, I think that's still the case, and I guess I don't mind too much...'cause this morning I saw this (though it's sure to change soon)(and I don't know what it really means):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-alias=stripbooks&unfiltered=1&field-keywords=&field-author=&field-title=&field-isbn=&field-publisher=iUniverse&node=&url=&field-feature_browse-bin=618073011&field-binding_browse-bin=&field-subject=&field-language=&field-dateop=&field-datemod=&field-dateyear=&sort=salesrank&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.x=28&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.y=11


----------



## Wells83 (Nov 19, 2008)

dsalerni said:


> Amazon has been "recommending" The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death to me for about a week now, every time I sign on.
> 
> So, if anyone actually reads it and enjoys it, let me know! My way of thinking is: after you've created a title like that, what else do you have to offer? But I'm willing to be convinced!


I haven't read it yet but her book _Autobiography of a Fat Bride_ (or something along those lines) was hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I am reading _The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death_ right now. I am about 3/4 of the way through it. So far, only one chapter has truly made me laugh out loud. The best thing I can compare it to is Erma Bombeck if she were currently a 30-something DINK.

But, I got it for free, so how can I complain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BrassMan said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_adv_b/?search-alias=stripbooks&unfiltered=1&field-keywords=&field-author=&field-title=&field-isbn=&field-publisher=iUniverse&node=&url=&field-feature_browse-bin=618073011&field-binding_browse-bin=&field-subject=&field-language=&field-dateop=&field-datemod=&field-dateyear=&sort=salesrank&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.x=28&Adv-Srch-Books-Submit.y=11


Pretty cool, Al! Sell, baby, sell!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I was checking out the status of Al Past's best selling book, I noticed this bargain book:



Looks pretty good!

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Ha! That's awesome - I think I need to do more of that in my reports at work! LOL!


At work we call them "weasel words".


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Sherlock said:


> At work we call them "weasel words".


Or outright baloney!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My son is in Jamaica, with his Kindle, and he just posted this on Facebook:

*so mom i don't know if you put it there, but i started reading the book free-range chickens on my kindle last night, and finished it in one sitting, just because it was so hysterical. if you haven't read it, do it now. same for you Hannah and dad, it's short and light, but i was laughing out loud through the entire thing.*

Just so everyone knows!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My son is in Jamaica, with his Kindle, and he just posted this on Facebook:
> 
> *so mom i don't know if you put it there, but i started reading the book free-range chickens on my kindle last night, and finished it in one sitting, just because it was so hysterical. if you haven't read it, do it now. same for you Hannah and dad, it's short and light, but i was laughing out loud through the entire thing.*
> 
> ...


*LOL...thank your Lance for the review!

So how is he enjoying Jamaica?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

I read "Free-Range Chickens" a couple of weeks ago. The closest thing I can relate it to is stand up comedy. Short humorous vignettes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...thank your Lance for the review!
> 
> So how is he enjoying Jamaica?*


He's loving it. Lots of pictures of him on the beach with "the girls" holding a Red Stripe.

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He's loving it. Lots of pictures of him on the beach with "the girls" holding a Red Stripe.
> 
> L


*LOL, I'm sure he'll remember his trip to Jamaica this time around *


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, I'm sure he'll remember his trip to Jamaica this time around *


Not if he has too much of the Red Stripe. . . . 

Ann


----------

